# My Merckx EMX-5



## D.K.

I built up my Merckx about 6 months ago and still love it the same as when I first threw my leg over it. I love the geometry as it puts me way behind the BB. Such a stable, solid bike. It gets compliments from all cross sections of the cycling world and even the general public. Just yesterday a girl (Hot) passenger in a Jeep said "Nice Bike". The general public comments are typically: Hey, beautiful bike"! 
Newbie cyclists say beautiful bike or nice bike. Enthusiasts will always say: Hey, thats a nice bike". Best of all, hardcore racers always respect a Merckx, and give the bike it's due respect.


----------



## Nevermiss

I've had mine, same Team Quick Step color, for about 6 months as well. I get the same feedback too. I'm trying to train/ride hard and smart because I still don't feel worthy to be riding this bike.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

That's really a quality build you have, congratulations!


----------



## mbroff

*Emx-5*

I just got my EMX-5 in red, with Campy Record and R-Sys wheels. It is incredible, fast, stable. I have had the same experience, of comments on how great it looks. One hot woman at the rest stop asked who owned the "sexy bike." Nice.


----------



## jhamlin38

Emx5 and 7's are georgeous bikes. I wish there were more detailed reviews on their ride quality and comparisons to other bikes. The reviews I've read are all very favorable. Any comments you care to make or comparisons to other bikes you've owned or ridden, like tarmacs, madones, cdales etc?


----------



## D.K.

jhamlin38 said:


> Emx5 and 7's are georgeous bikes. I wish there were more detailed reviews on their ride quality and comparisons to other bikes. The reviews I've read are all very favorable. Any comments you care to make or comparisons to other bikes you've owned or ridden, like tarmacs, madones, cdales etc?



I'll post something soon when I get more time. I've been riding and racing for many many years, so I can give you a pretty good review relative to other bikes that I have ridden. Just quickly though..........I have had this bike for over a year now, and I still feel that it is the best road frame/bike that I have ridden in a cycling career that started in 1980. Wow, I'm old now in my early 50's. Ha...... Don't feel it though. I can still put the wood to the local pelotons. All those years of pounding huge gears has paid off.


----------



## calgary_jim

Just completing my EMX-5 build with the red/white/black. I was going to go Campy chorus with the build, but when I saw the frame, I had to go Super Record. Can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get out and give it a push. Like you DK - I'm 51 and still want to go hard and kick some ass. Need to lose some weight!


----------



## D.K.

Great! Let's see the pics......


----------



## calgary_jim

Hi guys. Need your help on this build. The guy that sold me the frame did not include the correct front derailleur adapter plate. He is looking for it but I don't have a lot of hope. Do you know where I can buy a replacement adapter plate?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Do you mean the part that attaches to the seat tube? You might have to contact Gita for that.


----------



## manroger4

The new 2011 Eddy Merckx EMX-5 is totally redesigned with better equipment and higher specification carbon fiber composition. With the Eddy Merckx Century Ride Geomaetry the EMX-5 also features 50HM/HS fiber combination, Carbon Laminate + (maximizing the strength and rigidity) and OSR (Optimized Structural Reinforcement) technology. Features an aero/stiff seat stay design. Tapered head tub 1.5''-1 1/8'' and oversized bottom bracket (BB86).

A collector's edition hardcover book will be shipped after registration is completed here to all EMX-5 frame owners. This book features a photographic history of the life and career of Eddy Merckx and his extraordinary achievement of 525 victories.


----------



## calgary_jim

*Finally Complete*

View attachment 280188


----------



## HigherGround

Looks great calgary_jim! :thumbsup:


----------

